# New and curious



## IBS+PREGNANTW/#4 (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi!







I'm a newbie.I'm wondering who else out there has experience or advice that might be in my same situation.I'm 5 months Prego with baby #4I have IBS(that is worse while pregnant)I also have NO gallbladderI have found that a gluetin and dairy free(or light) diet helped during the first trimester, but nowmy abdominal pain is getting worse now that the baby is bigger.I get horrible abdominal pain, and my stomach charlyhourses.







Any Advice?


----------

